# tent pad sizes



## godzilla (Jan 15, 2013)

I am looking at getting a new tent, and I was curious on what  the size of the tent pads are in the National forest campgrounds. So if you have camped at one of these campgrounds, what size tent did you fit on the pad?

Thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm...google Chattahoochee Management, call and ask 'em. I am gona guess approx. 12X12 !! Let me know how close I was !!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Lots of NF camp grounds do not have tent pads..
Some WMAs do, but most don't......My tent usually hangs over
at state park camp grounds and the few WMAs that I hunt that
have pads....
I use a piece of in-ground pool liner as a ground cloth.....
I use big tents...10X15 abd 12X16.........


----------



## GMORE (Jan 16, 2013)

I would say usually 10x10 to 12x12, although I have been to a couple of campgrounds that had tent pads as large as 15x20.  You can usually make it work somehow unless the tent is really large and/or the tent pad has a steep down hill drop off on one side.   Tent camping usually requires some sort of on the fly adjustments and rigging.  Like was said previously, the NF campgrounds probably have no tent pad.


----------

